
The Nation indulges in fear mongering about cell phones and cancer - duncan_bayne
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-nation-indulges-in-some-particularly-egregious-fear-mongering-about-cell-phones-and-cancer/
======
ajurna
Truly we most certainly would all be dead from cancer with the amount of
mobile phones out there and carried around by everyone.

